# Massanutten Questions



## Nancy (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a couple of questions about Massanutten.  I have been there before, and stayed at the Summit both times in both an upper and lower unit.

WiFi - Do all units have WiFi even Mountainside?  Is it free in the units?

Have all of the Mountainside units been refurbished?  Where are their laundry facilities?

Do all of the Woodstone units with partial kitchens have outside grills?  I noticed in the reviews, people complained about the noise.  Are they nosier than Summit?

(Currently have a Woodstone with partial kitchen on hold, but have until tomorrow night to confirm or change.)

If you've stayed at both Woodstone and Mountainside, which do you prefer?  Think there will only be 2 of us, DH and myself celebrating our anniversary.

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## matbec (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, Nancy. I'll try and answer all of your questions. I'm sure others will chime in with their opinions 



> WiFi - Do all units have WiFi even Mountainside?  Is it free in the units?


Our last stay was last summer (August 2008) at Mountainside and it has free WiFi available, but only at the Welcome Centre.



> Have all of the Mountainside units been refurbished?  Where are their laundry facilities?


The refurbishments have been happening on a rotating basis. While the majority of units have been updated, I don't believe all have. If you know the unit number, you should be able to check its status by calling the Welcome Centre. Laundry Facilities are right beside the Welcome Centre.



> Do all of the Woodstone units with partial kitchens have outside grills?  I noticed in the reviews, people complained about the noise.  Are they nosier than Summit?


No, not all have outside grills. The newer ones do not. I found that there was quite a bit of noise with the Woodstone units, particularly if you're in a lower level unit with people above you. You can hear footsteps, bouncing balls, toilets flushing, showers running, etc.



> If you've stayed at both Woodstone and Mountainside, which do you prefer?


We prefer Mountainside, particularly because of the lack of noise. It's quite large and has a charm all its own. Here's another thread that talks about Mountainside and Woodstone.

Hope that helps.


----------



## laura1957 (Apr 22, 2009)

According to the Massanutten website ALL units now have free wifi.  

For quiet - I would take the Mountainside over Woodstone.  I really like the layout of those units.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Another vote for Mountainside Villas*

It's large and quiet, though it's just the two of you.  A couple of the things we enjoy (the Jenne Aire Grille in the kitchen, the jacuzzi tub and the sauna).  

We have only stayed in a Woodstone unit once, and it was very nice (nice jacuzzi, and a washer/dryer in the foyer).

I still would pick a Mountainside Villa over Woodstone (even if they are newer).  I have always thought MVs were always well-maintained.  We've stayed in them several times over the last 20+ years and never had an issue with anything.  They are up on the mountain and we always see lots of wildlife up there.  There are also hiking trails up on the mountain.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 23, 2009)

*WiFi*

I called Mountainside and they *do not *have free WiFi in the units, only in office.  Don't think I can manage a week without computer.  :annoyed: 

Nancy

ps.  I think Mountainside has a different management company and not considered same as rest of timeshares at Mass.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Mountainside Villas has it's own HOA management*

Having WIFI in the unit has become an important amenity for most when considering an accommodation.


----------



## NTHC (Apr 24, 2009)

If you must have internet you can purchase it for $9.95 a day or $55 per week and it works throughout the resort.


Thanks,
Cindy
540-560-2987


----------



## Nancy (Apr 25, 2009)

I took a Woodstone which is the first unit I had on hold.  Then I saw a Mountainside one and it sounded nice.  I'll probably try one of those some other time.  DH decided; he said "You'll be unhappy without internet for a week" and he's probably correct.  

Thanks all for the thoughts.

Nancy


----------

